# 'Display Driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has recovered' - Tried all solutions



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey all,

Problem:

'Display Driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has recovered'

Takes place a few minutes into COD4. Have seen it in Vista when doing anything. The rate at which it appears in vista is inconsistent, though gaming is fairly reliable to crash within minutes.

Solutions found on the net and tried:

Latest Nvidia Drivers
Latest Beta Nvidia Drivers
Nvidia Omega Drivers
Applied Kb938194 Vista Update (does not apply to system)
Applied KB938979 Vista Update (does not apply to system)
Used Driver Sweep to clear out all possible Nvidia Drivers, reinstalled latest
Renamed nvlddmkm.sys -> nvlddmkm.sys.old and reinstalled drivers
Formated VISTA

PC Specs: (Nothing OC'd)

OS = Vista 64 bit Ultimate (SP1 - latest drivers updated)
CPU = Dual Core 3.16gig
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP35-Ds3P (updated bios)
Memory = Kingston HyperX 4G (KHX8500D2K2/2GN) (4X1gig each) (5-5-5-15)
Graphics = 8800GTX (768mb dedicated mem, 2559 available graphics mem)
Power = Thermaltake 850W
Moniors = BenQ + Acer (AL1916) (Dual monitor setup)
HDD = Segate 160gig 7200 + (2x 300gig raid 0 + 2x 80gig raid 0) Raid done by external card not motherboard. Had it done on a different motherboard and have not transfered it to the motherboard as I am having issues.

I was running everything sweet with no hiccups with the same system above except I upgraded the CPU from dual core 2.66 and motherboard (asus p5k, died because of bios update fail, as new cpu was not recognised by previous bios :/).


I have tried almost everything I could find and now I am really at a loss at what to do next:sigh: I really do need some expert advise and would appreciate anyone who could help

I have attached some mini-dumps which i found, no idea what they relate to, but they were from today. When the nvlddmkm errors occur they dont appear to create mini dumps.

If anyone requires anymore information, just ask and I can get it. May need to tell me how to get it for the complicated stuff. Thanking in advance

KR

Paul

*bump*

Noted GPU temp gets to 79 degrees during a game. Though research over the net revealed that normal operating temp is 80 degrees with a cut off threshold of 140..

Idle Temp = 52

*Update*

Just went into a game, jumped on a server and with 10sec the screen went a little weird and then COD4 stopped working with the nvlddmkm error.

GPU temp about 53.

Noticed CPU1 = 0% usage and CPU2 = 100% usage during these and other times when this error has come up

CPU temps during all this went from 30 degrees to 46 degrees.

*Update*

I read somewhere that it could have been a power issue. As stated in my specs, I have a 850W Thermaltake Power Supply.

I dc'd case fans, and 2x hdd (300gig) and tested the system out. COD4 fails 5->7min into the game with same error.

I have also placed my 8800GTX in the 2nd PCI Express Slot. Everything installed as it should. As I went to startup my 2nd monitor through the settings, the error came once again.

I have also renamed nvlddmkm.sys -> nvlddmkm.sys.old. -> expanded the nvlddmkm.sys file from the Nvidia installation folder and placed it in the system32 folder. Computer still comes up with the same error.

The help here has been great..... Such a great input.

Anyhows, I have discovered what was causing the error and crash. (A truely Ripley's believe it or not...)

My Kingston HyperX was the culprit... 

I have the KHX8500D2K2/2GN running at 800mhz which is underpowered according to the specifications (1066mhz). This fixes the issue, no more errors. When I adjust timings to specifications (1066mhz, 5-5-5-15, 2.2V), the error appears.

Alternatively I have tried Patriot Memory 800mhz which has proven to be stable, no errors.

I have also tried to get my KHX6400D2K2/4G working but no luck... Runing in auto option (667mhz) leaves me with blue screens. When I change settings to specifications (800mhz, 5-5-5-15, 2.0V) I end up with nvlddmkm errors... So returned the Kingston in exchange for Patriot Memory

I hope this post helps other people who have received this issues and apply all known fixes which I have. Research on this topic revealed that the cause for this error can be many things and various different types of solutions would solve it.

KR

Paul

*Update*

Though I can now play COD4, when going setting dream scene I again receive the famous nvlddmkm error....

It appears the problem has not been fixed completely.... If anyone has any further ideas, would be great to hear it.

Cheers

Paul

*Update*

No luck so far with the attempt any solution yet.

I have however come accross this message board that are tackling this same issue

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=518749&page=11


----------



## BujinStudent (Mar 21, 2009)

OK it was making me crazy getting this error for 2 days trying to play COD4 multiplayer, then sometimes not being able to boot without the disc etc, (pc has been built and working fine for more than a year and a half, error started out of the blue) so what I did was system restore from the disk since I couldn't boot windows, use driver 7.15.11.6906 (nvidia 8800 gts), then opened the nvidia control panel program, ran the Perform Stability Test (check All system components), got "Not responding" a couple of times and the beautiful "Display Driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has recovered" error bubble, just kept at it till the 10 minute test finally went all the way through, then COD4 seemed to work fine for an hour so far, no freezing, black screens, dots or lines, etc, let me know how it works for anyone else


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually, the only time that happened to me was when i installed RivaTuner and tried to OC on my laptop, may i guess you have OC'ing software?


----------



## Jammer_44 (Dec 25, 2005)

I had the same problem and it was the memory aswell, problem with having 4 1gb sticks in took 2 out and was stable

Try taking 2 of those kingston sticks out see if that makes it stable


----------



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

Sad to see this topic is still alive :/ I would have hopped that either Nvidia/Ati or Microsoft would have come to the rescue by now.... Given both nvidia and ati suffer the same issue, I am inclined to look towards Microsoft for an answer.

*Update*

For as many months since my last post I was error free. The underclocking of my 1066mhz Kingston HyperX memory to 800mhz was the key. However, in the last 2 odd days it came back with avengence. I fail to recall any system updates which could have provoked this old problem and as I checked, my memory speed is still 800mhz.

I have removed and reinstalled nvidia drivers using Driver Sweeper, but it has had little effect. I have used Omega drivers (which held true for so long) and installed the lastest drivers. A point to note here: The latest nvidia drivers appeared to have prolonged the error (within the hour) whereas the omega drivers brought them on sooner (within 30min). I have noticed a sever performance decrease when using the latest drivers as apposed to the Omega drivers.

*Refer to top of page for system specs* and nothing Oc'd, no installation of oc software.

With 4x 1gig sticks, if I remove any I will fall short on memory while attempting to play COD5 or FSX (with REX). This leaves removal of memory sticks out. At the moment, the system is stable with no game play. Atleast I can still continue with my uni studies.

When I have more time, I will investigate the possibility that my graphics card could be the culprit. Will post findings. 

I am inclined to think the next computer upgrade I do will be towards an Apple system....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as long as the psu is a toughpower unit it should not be a problem

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Dai,

If your last post was directed at me, then yes that is the method I use to reinstall my video drivers. I also run driver sweeper in Safe Mode to get rid of any remaining nvidia traces. And yes, the power unit is a toughpower unit 

From what I have gathered, the problem is infact hardware related. The error itself is a generic term used to identify that something has gone wrong. That is why there is there appears 101 solutions to the issue.

I have read many posts and the hardware conflict appears to be the underlying theme among all. For example:

1) Reduce clock cycles
2) Reduce speed
3) Over clocking software
4) The changing of clock cycles done automatically by OS to maintain efficiency (this explains the high load and low load video conditions that trigger the error)
5) Most software related fixes pertain to the adjustment of how the hardware runs (i.e., standard video drivers and tweaked ones)
6) Turning off certain visual features 

None of the solutions I know actually target the problem, rather work around the issue by decreasing performance and visual effects. Which is all case should not be the solution given most people paid for their hardware and software.

Here are some useful websites. I can only recommend going through all known solutions and seeing if one of them has identified the cause to your problem.

http://www.nvlddmkm.com/ (up todate)

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=229865 (up to date)

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=518749&page=11 (this thread is rather complicated)

http://www.repairyourpcnow.com/resources/atikmdag-has-stopped-responding.php#comments (this thread is dated)

For those who dont know, here is the nvidia website to download the offical drivers:

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Here are some third party drivers I found:

http://www.omegadrivers.net/index.php (dated to 08. But if you have an 8800GTX or round about, these drivers will do great)

http://www.tweakforce.com/ (recent)


Thanks all that have helped so far. I will still be on the hunt for a solution and post any progress made.

Can I also just say that I have noted many people which have had the issue from the nvidia side of things appeared to have a 8800 of some sort? This includes me.


----------



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

Quick note while i sit in class listening to my lecturer....

Changed graphics card yesterday from 8800GTX to flat mates 8800Ultra. No more errors...

Though COD5 does appear to have some hitch which I am investigating.

It would appear my graphics card is causing some pain. Will install it in another comp and see if it fails there too.

When I installed my 8800GTX on flat mates comp, the boot up screen showed lines and all sorts. 

I shall put this down as a faulty graphics card deteriorating over time as the cause of my problems.

An interesting point to note was that the graphics card was faulty and it was not a case of working or not, rather irregular. For those still trying to work out their issue, may I suggest trying another card that you know that works, and place it in your current system to see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it looks like the ram is bad on the card


----------



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Dai,

You are not going to believe this...

I still had some issues with COD5... the game would freeze and sometimes the graphics would go alittle wierd. However, when alt tabing out, i never saw any error..

Did a format last night. Fresh install Vista 64bit, latest drivers for everything...

And it happened again. THis time I did catch the error before it disappeared..

So the only thing left now is memory and cpu. The motherboard is new from about last year November.

To confirm that my old 8800 GTX does come up with lines on the boot screen so I am figuring it is busted.

I am now concerned that my 8800 Ultra may be exposed to the same issue and cause it to fail...

I have decreased my mem speed from 1066 to 800 and it has appeared to alleviate the problem for now. But I am still concerned that something may be damaging my graphics card?

When I had the opportunity to test a different brand of memory (patriot) I still came with the same error. The only thing left is my CPU which is new and was installed around the same time as my motherboard. Can the CPU be at fault and cause damage to my graphics card and other hardware?

Much appreciated for your input for this long.


----------



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey eoinycroiny + Dai,

I have again worked around my problem. As my previous solution for my computer i set my memory speed down to 800 from 1066 (which is the speed the mem comes at!). I am still not sure what is the problem for me to have to do this. I can only hope that my 8800 Ultra is not being damaged.

As for your problem eoinycroiny, could I suggest resetting bios. Go into bios and load default settings and then format and start again. If you are not able to get this far, then some hardware is faulty. Depending on the symptoms and BSOD (blue screen of death) error comes up, depending on what is giving you grief. If you see nvvdrm or something of a sort in the error, then it is pointing towards your graphics card. I was in a similar position to you and I found some settings in bios were part blame, and the other part blame was that my graphics card was by that stage very faulty..

As for drivers for your graphics.... ensure that when you change them, either go from the windows downloaded drivers to the latest or any other ones, you must use a program such as "driver sweeper" in safe mode to delete the rest of the remaining files from your system. It has been known to create issues.

Hope that helps. post back if you are still having issues. On your next post, you should provide background details of your system.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are going to be running the ultra you need to upgrade to at least an quality 850w


----------



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Dai,

Thank you for your input. I am currently running a themaltake 850W tough power PSU. I was unaware that the Ultra required 850W. Thanks.

Update from my end:

After changing mem speed down to 800, COD 5 ran for hours on end. Very happy there. Went into Flight Sim X and ran it for a while. Not long into it the Graphics went absolutely skitso.... It resembled an overheating issue. A quick check of the heat coming out the back, led me to believe this is not an issue. I have noticed, hotter air come from my GTX.

I removed my 4gig Kingston HyperX (1066mhz default) with Corsair 4 gig XMS (800mhz speed). COD5 ran well and so did FlightSimX.

Will see how long this lasts...


Only thing left, is cpu, hard drive config (1x sataII, 2x sataII raid 0, 2x sataII raid 0, raid run by pci card, not mobo), power supply and the CASE!!! *sigh* I am soooo hoping that the changing of memory will solve the issue (though they have passed memtests).

Just a thought Dai, would a 850W psu be sufficient to run my hdd setup, 8800Ultra, motherboard, cpu, DVD burner, Saitek joystick, mouse with charger running from usb port, keyboard, 4x 120mm fans.... (The case basically is open as the as the airflow out the back of the graphics card slows down when side is on) 

What symptoms would I notice if power was an issue? Thank you for your feedback


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i run the xms ram at 2.1v


what does the bios list your cpu temp as

the 850w is sufficient
i know nothing on raid
do you have a fan low on the front drawing cool air in and one on the rear exhausting the hot air


----------



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Dai,

So far the Corsair XMS auto function is running smooth. no issues in Cod5 or FSX. Will keep you posted if any issues arise. 

Cpu temp is low 40's. I have the alarm function kick in at 80 degrees.

And yes, I have 2 fans at the front drawning in cool air, while the 2 rear extract warm air.


Thanks for the advise on the PSU.


Running the mem at 2.1V do you change other settings? i.e., mem speed? And what is your memory stock 800mhz? Have you oc'd them?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

drop the alarm function back to 70c

2.1v @ stock


----------



## paultezim (Oct 19, 2008)

The lowest I can go is 80 degrees  

Cheers


----------



## Mayhem1035 (Jun 17, 2009)

I was having same problem for about 3 weeks with my SLT GeForce 8800GT cards. I replaced them last night and no more problems!


----------



## BujinStudent (Mar 21, 2009)

Same for me as I posted before, the card was bad - RMA'ed it and it's all good


----------



## Johan1000 (May 5, 2011)

BujinStudent said:


> OK it was making me crazy getting this error for 2 days trying to play COD4 multiplayer, then sometimes not being able to boot without the disc etc, (pc has been built and working fine for more than a year and a half, error started out of the blue) so what I did was system restore from the disk since I couldn't boot windows, use driver 7.15.11.6906 (nvidia 8800 gts), then opened the nvidia control panel program, ran the Perform Stability Test (check All system components), got "Not responding" a couple of times and the beautiful "Display Driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has recovered" error bubble, just kept at it till the 10 minute test finally went all the way through, then COD4 seemed to work fine for an hour so far, no freezing, black screens, dots or lines, etc, let me know how it works for anyone else


Hi! If you change to Direct X version 9 (DX9) in the C:/Documents/ file/ iC Soft Club/Cliffs of Dover/conf notes /Render=3D39_0 you will get the game to start without the "Loader has stopped working or -----graphics card has stopped working and has been reset".
You are now ready to work in all aspects of the game.


----------

